# F22's swamp monster



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

my tank is lame, i need some ideas.. little help would be amazing...

PLEASE!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank specs and a full tank shot would be helpful definitely! Also, I think it looks like you've got a pretty good start here, so knowing what you'd like help with would be good to roud:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i dunno i think it looks like crap, the subwassertan just won't stay in one place and though the shrimp like a rolling nest its really gettin on my last nerve... the whole thing is about to be a RAOK if i don't figure it out quick...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I actually have no personal experience with subwassertang (sp.?) But I THINK you can attach it DW or rocks with cotton thread. Maybe do a search for it and see what others have done? Or start a specific "what the heck do i do with this stuff" thread in the plants section? :tongue: 

Other than that, I think some nice stems would look good along the back, And I think some crypt wendtii or undulata or something similar would look nice on the sides and/or tucked between some of the rocks. 

It's hard to tell from the almost (i think) full tank shot, but it looks like you've got some good places for crypts or maybe one of the echinodorus (sp?) grasses in the front left corner and to the right in front of the crinum (i have no experience with crinum plants, but it looks like it might outgrow your tank rather quickly, perhaps a nice Java fern or large anubias would do better in that spot?) 

Anyway, I'm just spitballing some suggestions. 

I don't think it's off to a bad start though, from what i can tell, your hardscape looks really cool! roud:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, forget it, i'm gonna give all the plants to my assistant manager and work with the hardscape first instead of being lazy and expecting magic from nothing, moss tank with stems perhaps?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahahaha ok that works too. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful with the subwassertang! 

But the hardscape is definitely very cool so yeah, don't get rid of the whole thing! 

I think mosses, some stems and crypts would look really nice in this tank. Some java fern could look really good too. 

Actually, if having to remove rocks to attach moss to them would totally destroy your hardscape though, I think this tank could look really good with just stems, crypts and java fern, and maybe some echinodorus grass species. 

Some of my favorite low light stems are Sunset hygro, hygro difformis, ambulia, Lindernia rotundifolia (one of my newest additions) and pennywort (hydrocotyle sp.) They are all a nice mix of shapes and colors too.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i can't keep hygro alive (maybe bad sources) i am actually gonna revamp the hardscape too though, i got a project for tonight!!!!! six pack+wet hands= good friday night...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahahahaha ok fair enough. I agree, i love cracking open a cold one (or 3) when i have serious tank work to do! 

Be sure to post pictures of the new hardscape so we can give plant suggestions! 

If you want i can give you some of my sunset hygro to try, i have just over .5wpg in my 30g tank and the stuff is neon pink! I think the key is that i leave my lights on for like 14 hours. But anyway, mine is well acclimated to low light, so it might be worth a shot?

Let me know!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

that'd be awesome!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

No problem!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

BETTA ALBIMARGINATA? anyone breed them or keep them? i want them super bad. will they handle a 12g?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

As Phoenix-cry, she's breeding them and should know all about them. Do a search for threads started by her or for betta albimarginata and you'll see her thread about them I don't know if she has any babies ready for sale or not but she'll definitely be able to tell you how they'd do in a 12 at least! roud:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ehhh, too late. Ordered from my wholesaler. Ill have them tomorrow. Pics soon. Haha


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

it may be a little late, but like karackle said, you can use rocks to weigh the sub down. sorry for the late suggestion.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

still got the sub, maybe i'll stop being lazy and get some work done on this mess tomorrow


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

How are the shrimp doing in the aquapod? Have any made it into the back chambers yet? 
I have a 12g and a 24g aquapod. I'd like to set one up as a shrimp only tank but the overflow has kept me from trying it yet.
And my vote is for a moss and stems tank, I think the moss-dominated scapes on here look great.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

well the shrimp are gone... i had taken fish from a wholesaler and when i checked the water in my main holding tank it was not what i wanted to put $500 worth of fish in till the morning. So i had to sacrafice the shrimp to save the cichlids.. I was not gonna let them die... I have seen signs of life though, perhaps there are a few hiding out.. i'm pretty bummed about the turn of events, but thats the game..


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

got em!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Got the Betta already?!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, workin in a pet shop has percs... delivery is almost always next day,
lolz


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahaha AWESOME!  congrats! can't wait to see pictures :biggrin:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

im gonna run home and throw them in... i don't acclimate... haha

post pics tonight after work i hope


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, tank has once again been gutted and i am thinkin about throwing in some jungle val and moss balls... my only issue is gonna be turning my current jungle val into more jungle val... anyone have any tips?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, we need more pics to be more helpful! That's my tip!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

nahh, i mean tips on propagating the val


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i've had it with this tank!
it leaks, the return is junk so it sprays water on my while i'm asleep cause its over my bed... the filter runs dry all the time cause it leaks.. im over it... im setting up a dry vivarium instead... such a waste....


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so the tank is done, i am workin on an awesome vivarium setup for poison dart frogs... gonna be really nice, kinda small... but really nice. prolly only gonna have 2 of those bad boys in there though.. 

will post pics of the process as i go... too many drinks for it tonight though


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Full tank pic please


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha, still empty... you guys all know what am empty glass box looks like!!!

lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, since i didn't work today...(i loath snow...) i rebuilt the 12g shrimp tank... the pics are gonna show the process.

1. the shelf materials...









2. i sewed the carbon pad to the egg crate giving me a nice land looking area for the high point in the tank with the mosses...



















3. emptying the tank










4. before water










pics to follow when the water clears.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

still pretty cloudy... and i have nearly nothing in it... but


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

looks like a good start to a great tank, good job. check mine out if ya get a chance, although I'm about to do a nice new rescape of the tank due to 10" of snow lol

-Brian


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking good so far! You're digging the whole riparium / pauldarium thing eh? Very cool! 

Also, don't loath the snow! Enjoy the snow day by sleeping in and building a snowman! That's what I did :hihi:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i've had regular "fish tanks" forever, so i gotta try something different.. lol... i did stay in bed all day, but i now need a cocktail...ughhh, gotta brave the snow to go to a crappy bad for a warm pint...

i love my life


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Understandable with the wanting to try something different!  

Good luck braving the snow!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

bar was closed...so bummed


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh bummer.....i probably should have thought to warn you that might happen.....my friend said NOTHING was open when she was making her way home from the train station....


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, well it happens... just gotta go tomorrow... hahaha


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

tossin in a reverse trio of english lace guppy tonight... i need something!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

reverse trio of guppy? Won't the males harass the female to death? Or are english lace guppies behaviorally quite different to regular guppies?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

nope exactly the same, i've done it before worked out very well... worst case i can always get another few females, I just dont want to overload the tank right away...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Well if it's worked well before then that's good, worth a shot, and I definitely understand not wanting to overcrowd the tank too much. What if you just did a trio of males?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

nah, i feel like if i have an aquarium (or any glass box really) i am wasting time if i am not breeding or propogating something...lolz


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahahaha fair enough!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

just ordered some purple waffle from my wholesaler, lets see if i can get it to compete in growth with the pothos... lol hopefully my idiot wholesaler didn't have it underwater. lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

need a floater suggestion...

anyone?
anyone?

bueller?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, updates.

tank has finally cleared.










sweet english lace guppies.
i got 9 of them for the tank. for $2 what was i gonna do...
lol










cherry shrimp. I tossed in about 10 this is the only one i seem to see though...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking great! And I love the guppies, they're gorgeous!  I'm a sucker for guppies :hihi:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha, so am I!!! i remember i had them all my life. About 8 years ago i was really into them, i had a crazy strain, super high red with giant tails... wish i had some pics... oh well


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

this tank just inspired me to make a waterfall type tank.... thank you


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, I think guppies are gorgeous, I had some beautiful ones that I was hybridizing with Endlers, the few true hybrids i got were / are gorgeous, but they're in the 10g tank where I used to work :tongue: I hear they're doing well though! 

When I moved I only brought 3 male (possibly hybrid) endlers with me, donated 8 males to the 10g at work (I knew I'd be leaving and my coworkers were newer at fish so I didn't want them having to deal with the breeding) and rehomed the rest. I miss them though, gorgeous colors. Somewhat underrated fish since they're "easy" but they're among my favorites. I just don't have space to deal with the endless babies at them moment :tongue:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

AlexXx said:


> this tank just inspired me to make a waterfall type tank.... thank you


lol my pleasure!

kara,

i am thinking about workin on a strain again... i just don't want to setup another system cause i wanna move outta NJ..lol

i hope your hybrids do well!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

beautiful guppies!! I actually got rid of 26 cardinal tetras a few weeks ago and made one of my tanks a guppy tank!! (don't laugh!!)


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I love live bearers dude. I won't laugh. Haha don't get me wrong. I'm a major cichlid geek. But I love live bearers. I prefer guppies to tetras any day of the week!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I won't laugh either, I love livebearers too, especially guppies!  I just think they come in some of the most gorgeous colors. I love bettas too for the same reason. Two of the most common species, but two of the most beautiful IMHO.  

And thanks, the fish are doing well, but no more breeding program for me, not enough tanks to do it properly so I just have my 3 male endlers. I might think about trying again if I got some virgin females, or even 1 virgin female that I could breed with one of the males I have and then separate the spawn until I saw what grew up.  For now we're trying to save $$ for couches for the new place, but once we get those and I'm able to save up a few $ maybe i'll convince the boy I want a couple low low tech 10g tanks for guppy breeding  :hihi:

Anyway, sorry to thread-jack!

Also, your tank makes me want to try building a Paludarium again for my gecko....so many projects, so little time (and more importantly so little space and $$ lol :icon_lol:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i notice you have a crested... pics?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Haha yes I do, here are a couple pics of him:










Jurassic Park Raptor Impersonation




































My IT Guru


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome tank!!


And the Geckosss.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

he looks good... i like him


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Heehee thanks, I like him too!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, time to rebuild... not excited... dunno if i am going to simply change filter systems around, or totally rebuild...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

time to rebuild _again_?!?!?!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

F22 said:


> ok, time to rebuild... not excited... dunno if i am going to simply change filter systems around, or totally rebuild...


 
Whats wrong with it? It looks cool as is!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think i am just too impatient to let the moss grow in. lol, i gotta mess with the filtration tonight... got new pumps today!!! woohooo


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL. You're tank is everchanging!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i know, stupid A.D.D.!!!! im just gonna change the filter system tonight...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

suuuuure you're "only" gonna change the filtration! 

 Can't wait to see the new iteration AGAIN of this tank


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

no im serious, just a new pump and a spraybar...

_maybe_


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i tossed that plant i made mention of in an earlier post into my 12g (which i did not re-scape and only built a spray bar for!)




















think its called Ceratopteris pteridoides

also think it will end up in the 37g, as it likes high light and low flow...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

So let's see the new full tank shot!  That plant looks very cool, looks like it might get large for the the 12g though no? Or does that last picture just make it look bigger than it is? 

Anyway, FTS please!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I love your guppies!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks, i got a bunch of fry this morning... ughhhh i dont even have anything to feed them too!!!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ps, the plant is now in the 37g... looks better in there anyway


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

F22 said:


> ughhhh i dont even have anything to feed them too!!!


Hahahaha I TOLD you to just put males in if you didn't want to deal with fry!!!  

If any of those fry turn into lovely males I might be interested in taking a couple off your hands


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha, i wonder if gold occe eat guppy?

lolz ill grow them out and hook you up.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i had to send one of my female lace guppy to that great big fish tank in the sky last night... live bearers aren't what they used to be...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh man, that's such a bummer!!! As pretty as they are, I do have to say, unfortunately, guppies have been one of the fish i've had the most trouble keeping alive, it's very upsetting. 

I'd still take a couple males off your hands though if you get any that survive


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm sure some will make it. I usually only have issues with females. Weird. I guess fishkeeping imitates life. Haha


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahaha, imitates life, nice.

As for it being more an issue with females though, you may then want to think about the reverse trio, I have literally had males harass females to death trying to mate with them when I had more males than females. It's just something to think about. Though usually I ended up with more males than females because i lost some females now that i think about it. So maybe it's a little of both or I made a faulty assumption that the males harassed the females to death. Who know :tongue: 

Hopefully generation 2 will be a bit healthier. Though if the issue is bad genetics, possibly not. Alas......Feeder guppies tend to have hardy genetics, you could always toss in a couple to mix up the gene pool  (obviously QT them first since they're more likely to come in with a disease)


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think I am going to just let them keep breeding generation after generation. I'm only gonna cull once a year. Haha

I dunno I had 5m to 6f and now I'm even I think. I really didn't even count them when I caught them. Lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

oh fair enough then, i guess that wasn't the issue! lol 

And awesome, cull once a year, lol, love it :tongue:


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

i find the part where you didn't want them to breed but they bred anyways funny. gl on the tank


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks... well im gettin a mud puppy sunday so i guess that will be his food source.

lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

what's a mud puppy? sounds cool!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

They are very cool. Look em up! Its a salamander or something.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

oh man i knew that sounded familiar! They are SO cool! Do you know they get to be like a foot long though?! 

But I bet it'll definitely help with guppy population control!  Just be careful it's not going to eat the adults too! roud: Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

He is going into another tank. Lol.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahahahaha oooooooooooh well that makes more sense :tongue:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, my fiance insists that i get her something from the reptile show.. and since i doubt she would like whatever ridiculus thing i would normally she is gettin that.. she thinks its "cute"


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Heeheehee I happen to think they are cute too, especially that well-known classic pic of the albino one facing the camera head on and he looks like he's smiling with his tiny mouth. LOVE IT!  

How big of a tank do they need?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, they are so nice.... i cant wait to get him


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

very exciting! And how big a tank will he need?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

it will end up in a 75 at adulthood


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

very cool! I can't wait to see pictures of him! (did i say that already? :hihi I'm excited to see how it goes and what kind of care is involved....in other words, i'm using you as my guinea pig :hihi:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha thats fair.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

this tank has really turned into a real swamp. pics tomorrow...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, little update i had a short day at work and I had a few hours to kill until my next job... so here we go...

1. spray bar modification for a 12g aqua pod, i could not for the life of me figure this out until I actually started to work on it...










2. top shot of the tank










3. full tank. swampy isn't it?










4. cherry shrimp. hopefully getting a bunch more tomorrow morning










5. taiwan moss growing really well under spray bar and light, i guess you can call it emersed


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I like the tank. The taiwan moss looks awesome, very bushy


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

update time!

amazonian frogbit










floaters!










taiwan moss 










taiwan moss again, growing super well emersed 










full tank










full tank 2.










comments?!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i want another floater, not a red root though, i kill them lolz


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

sidenote, for anyone looking to prop taiwan moss (and I'm assuming other mosses as well)

get yourself some fiberglass joint tape

I cut mine into 2.5" squares, and sew a chunk of taiwan moss into it...

then put another section of tape next to it (to measure growth rate)
after about 2 weeks, i have 2 taiwan moss squares...

lol


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Very interesting!! Looks like a good environment for turtles.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

if only it were more than 12g. lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

So. this is going to be the only tank I have for quite a while, though I want to setup my 54g I have to wait. I have a wedding to pay for and I really don't want to have to move another tank out of my parents place when I eventually move out. Oh well swamp it is. Ha!


----------



## MWBradshaw (Mar 21, 2010)

The swamp is pretty sweet!! You should get some sort of frog species that likes the water. I had a green frog in my terrarium this summer and it loved the water portion of my tank. It spent almost all its time in there and then I'd put crickets/worms on the log in the middle and it would swim up and side swipe them. Super cool to see. I love frogs.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think i am gonna leave it, the guppies are happy and breeding, and the shrimp are berried... so i pretty happy for now.

thanks!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

to rescape or not to rescape?
that is the question... 
little help?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, soooo little update on the new plans...

i have here the _moss securing system_ and the _spray bar securing system_


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

just did a total rescape, pics tomorrow


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

It's past tomorrow. lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Busy week. Ha


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

update!
top shot









macro









full tank









comment please


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thinkin about a little riccia


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I was digging the March scape! But I also like the new scape a lot too! Wish I could see more moss though, it looked so good!! :tongue: The Java fern looks awesome! I can never get mine to look that green!!! lol

Are the guppies still in there? Are they just hiding or did you take them out? I hope they're still in there because I love that pic with the yellow guy dead center, they're a really nice contrast in there!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Guppys are in and moss is growin fast, should be lookin full in about 3 weeks.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

do you think i have room for a little riccia?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i need to replace the pothos, grows so fast.... pennywort grow well emersed?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I have no experience with Pennywort growing emersed, but check out the really nice looking emersed Creeping Jenny from post #182 in Fishbreath's thread ambitious 2 tank system with fish bridge :thumbsup:

Glad to hear the guppies are still in there! Can't wait to see the moss fill in!!!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

side note!

i have more guppy fry...
:grumble:

i added riccia.

pics tonight


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahah don't put female guppies in the tank if having fry bothers you so much! :icon_lol:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ehh, free fish arent too bad


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahaha true enough


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

How much am I going to hate the riccia?
does it really always float away?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok riccia is staying put so im happy...

anyone ever try irish moss in a really humid setup?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoa! Those last 'scapes looked good, but this is even better!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha thanks!

i love this tank!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

emersed riccia or bolbitus? anyone?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

anyone want some duckweed?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

F22 said:


> anyone want some duckweed?


Nope.  Your grass package went out today!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks brother!!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hey guys, update without pics (sorry at work)
duckweed has taken over, im not kidding, there is about a 1.5" layer of this stuff (RAOK if anyone wants it hit me up) i got some awesome plants from craigthor for a maitenance account and i had to keep some dwarf acorus. I also found an awesome moss when i went fishing over the weekend (i didn't catch anything and i broke my new lamiglass rod ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh) so i had to leave with something.. 
pics tonight i hope.

F


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

riccia is stupid. its floating all over my tank...

ps anyone want som FREE duckweed (please take it)


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

Love the last couple shots of your tanks roud: Good luck with the duckweed I had some of that piggyback on some plants I bought, took forever to get rid of it all


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

its not too terrible, but there is soooo much of it!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

update.

taiwan moss emersed









full tank shot









Corydoras semiaquilis Black Peru


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

been avoiding any work on this tank and now it is a real swamp... anyone want free duckweed?

please 
pretty please?
get it outta here!!!!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

just realized that i can grow plants emersed in here cause it is a sealed top and super humid... yes, i just realized it because i'm an idiot... lol 

maybe crypts or anubias tonight?!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome tank!!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks, but i need to work on it, now it just looks like a duckweed farm and i have been far too busy with work and geckos hatching to do anything... maybe this weekend it will get some attention.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

My cousin just called my tank a water jungle. Thought I'd share. Lol


----------

